# Brisket in pan or on rack?



## Landon Ferster (Sep 10, 2018)

Smoking my first brisket in an electric smoker.   Some recipes say to leave the brisket in a disposable aluminum pan, others say to just put it on the rack.   Which is better!?


----------



## mike243 (Sep 10, 2018)

I put mine on  the rack,coarse I also put water in the water pan too,I have been known to put it on a rack and set the rack in a pan,it catches the moisture and then bastes the meat while smoke can get to all sides of the meat which means a win win for me,pick a direction and head that way,most of the time food turns out great


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 10, 2018)

If the brisket sits in a pan, it won't develop bark where it's wet.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

I prefer the rack, a Pan makes it easier to get out though..


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 10, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> If the brisket sits in a pan, it won't develop bark where it's wet.




Say no more.  Rack it is.


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I prefer the rack, a Pan makes it easier to get out though..



Thanks!   Maybe you’ll know.   Some recipes say fill the drip tray with water.  Others say Apple cider vinegar.   Which do you prefer and is there much of a taste difference?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Thanks!   Maybe you’ll know.   Some recipes say fill the drip tray with water.  Others say Apple cider vinegar.   Which do you prefer and is there much of a taste difference?


I run a MES, so I don't put -any thing- in the water pan. I did once and it actually turned a 20 hour smoke into 34 hours.


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I run a MES, so I don't put -any thing- in the water pan. I did once and it actually turned a 20 hour smoke into 34 hours.


Oh wow that’s crazy.   I have a 9 lb brisket so I thinking it’s going to be in the neighbourhood of 10 hours or so.   Do you think anything in the drip tray would extend that?    I have the exact same smoker as you.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Oh wow that’s crazy.   I have a 9 lb brisket so I thinking it’s going to be in the neighbourhood of 10 hours or so.   Do you think anything in the drip tray would extend that?    I have the exact same smoker as you.


Don't put -any- liquid in a MES Electric Smoker. They're crazy well insulated. You add liquid and it has problems ever going over 170f IT. Also 10 hours will likely turn out much longer ;) Brisket is done when it decides it is, and not before. Remember 205f IT is just a time to start shoving some thing into it to see if it's butter tender.


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Don't put -any- liquid in a MES Electric Smoker. They're crazy well insulated. You add liquid and it has problems ever going over 170f IT. Also 10 hours will likely turn out much longer ;) Brisket is done when it decides it is, and not before. Remember 205f IT is just a time to start shoving some thing into it to see if it's butter tender.


Oh wow ok.  Thanks for all the help!   I’ll keep it dry and start looking at it when it’s around 200!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Oh wow ok.  Thanks for all the help!   I’ll keep it dry and start looking at it when it’s around 200!


I'd strongly suggest looking at some step by step type things, or at least posting your full plan here..but yah. Brisket has -alot- of fat, so it's hard to really dry it out, and when I put water in a pan so said drippings didn't burn to the water pan to make Au Jus..wasn't worth it. Hyper smokey and salty liquid, wasn't all that good. Better off with a bit of canned beef broth to reheat it etc.


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'd strongly suggest looking at some step by step type things, or at least posting your full plan here..but yah. Brisket has -alot- of fat, so it's hard to really dry it out, and when I put water in a pan so said drippings didn't burn to the water pan to make Au Jus..wasn't worth it. Hyper smokey and salty liquid, wasn't all that good. Better off with a bit of canned beef broth to reheat it etc.


Wicked!    And just to be sure, fat side up?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Wicked!    And just to be sure, fat side up?


As with all things, there is always a debate on that, but I do every thing fat side up my self. I hope you have better trimming skills then I do..as in, I have no knife to trim a brisket.. LOL


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 10, 2018)

I crutch mine in a foil pan when it hits the stall, with extra rub and broth, or beer, or worstie sauce, sometimes all three.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2018)

You didn't say whether you had a full packer or just a flat.
If it's a full packer then on the rack, if it's just a flat then I would suggest you smoke it in a pan.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2018)

I agree with Al, If it's a full packer then on the rack. If it's a flat then in a pan. Since full packers are very scarce around here and I have to do flats most of the time. I have a rack that sits in the pan that holds the brisket above what ever liquid I put in the pan or that drips into the pan. It helps prevent the soggy bottom brisket blues. 

Chris


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> You didn't say whether you had a full packer or just a flat.
> If it's a full packer then on the rack, if it's just a flat then I would suggest you smoke it in a pan.
> Al


Thanks Al.   It’s just a flat.  But I don’t think I can fit the pan that I have in the smoker.   So the rack it is.  And here we go haha.  Wish me luck o_O


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Thanks Al.   It’s just a flat.  But I don’t think I can fit the pan that I have in the smoker.   So the rack it is.  And here we go haha.  Wish me luck o_O


You got this! Some one get the man a few pots of coffee.. lol


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You got this! Some one get the man a few pots of coffee.. lol


More like 24 beer haha ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Thanks Al.   It’s just a flat.  But I don’t think I can fit the pan that I have in the smoker.   So the rack it is.  And here we go haha.  Wish me luck o_O



Good luck!
I'm sure it will turn out great!
Al


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Good luck!
> I'm sure it will turn out great!
> Al


This things gonna be done hours before I expected!   Damn haha


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> This things gonna be done hours before I expected!   Damn haha


Just remember the IT means nothing, it has to be probe tender. It can run well past 205f IT before it is. Hot knife through room temp butter is how tender it should be before pulling


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just remember the IT means nothing, it has to be probe tender. It can run well past 205f IT before it is. Hot knife through room temp butter is how tender it should be before pulling


Gotcha.   You’re a guru! Haha thanks


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Gotcha.   You’re a guru! Haha thanks


Hardly, I'm just crazy enough to try any thing and personally don't see why people say Brisket is so challenging. I find perfect ribs to be a challenge. As long as the brisket is trimmed properly, it sure doesn't seem to difficult!


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hardly, I'm just crazy enough to try any thing and personally don't see why people say Brisket is so challenging. I find perfect ribs to be a challenge. As long as the brisket is trimmed properly, it sure doesn't seem to difficult!


Good to know. Speaking of ribs.  Just put mine in.  3 hours smoke 1 hour in foil with homemade bbq sauce?  How’s that sound.    

Also.  Is there such a thing as overcooking your brisket?   It’s been in foil for a few hours now.  But it’s sitting at 190 and I’m planning on letting it rest for 2 full hours.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Good to know. Speaking of ribs.  Just put mine in.  3 hours smoke 1 hour in foil with homemade bbq sauce?  How’s that sound.
> 
> Also.  Is there such a thing as overcooking your brisket?   It’s been in foil for a few hours now.  But it’s sitting at 190 and I’m planning on letting it rest for 2 full hours.


You'd need to really try to overcook a Brisket I'd think. As for Ribs? I just follow 3-2-1 at 240f. As long as they reach a safe temp, they're good to eat..

Brisket is full of fat and collagen, it'll be fine. Personally I only rest stuff a half hour or so. Then it's time to eat it because no one likes to wait!


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You'd need to really try to overcook a Brisket I'd think. As for Ribs? I just follow 3-2-1 at 240f. As long as they reach a safe temp, they're good to eat..
> 
> Brisket is full of fat and collagen, it'll be fine. Personally I only rest stuff a half hour or so. Then it's time to eat it because no one likes to wait!


I definitely appreciate all the tips!   Last time I did ribs, I did 3 hours of smoke and 1 hour in sweet baby rays (cheating I know) and they were the best ribs I’ve ever had!   I’ll give that a shot and next time I’ll do the 3-2-1.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> I definitely appreciate all the tips!   Last time I did ribs, I did 3 hours of smoke and 1 hour in sweet baby rays (cheating I know) and they were the best ribs I’ve ever had!   I’ll give that a shot and next time I’ll do the 3-2-1.


I actually kept the foil juices from last time to reuse, I hope they'll be more concentrated now and have a better effect, but get them pics up when ya pull the brisket lol


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 11, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I actually kept the foil juices from last time to reuse, I hope they'll be more concentrated now and have a better effect, but get them pics up when ya pull the brisket lol


Haha I will!   When I wrapped it in foil it had such a beautiful crust on it.  I wanted to eat it right there haha.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> Haha I will!   When I wrapped it in foil it had such a beautiful crust on it.  I wanted to eat it right there haha.


Just remember being wrapped will reduce the bark a bit, unwrapping at the end takes care of that.


----------



## gnarlykaw (Sep 12, 2018)

Did you drop the ball on the pics?!


----------



## Landon Ferster (Sep 12, 2018)

gnarlykaw said:


> Did you drop the ball on the pics?!


I sure did lol!   Turned out great!  Only thing I’d change is getting a piece of meat that was consistent in its thickness.   The thinner parts were a little bit dry but still delicious.  The bark was beautifullll haha


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 12, 2018)

Landon Ferster said:


> I sure did lol!   Turned out great!  Only thing I’d change is getting a piece of meat that was consistent in its thickness.   The thinner parts were a little bit dry but still delicious.  The bark was beautifullll haha


Awesome on it turning out good!


----------

